# drywall gap problem with stairs



## volhalla (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, I'm in the midst of a major remodeling project and am having problems finishing the stairs. The steps and risers are fine but the ends have sizable gaps, as you can see in the attached pics. 

Any suggestions on how to finish this project w/o having to completely tear out all the drywall?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Photo #16, #38: http://www.stairways.org/pdf/2006 Stair IRC SCREEN.pdf
Be safe, Gary


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

I Just finished a set of stairs and we used a 1x 12 trim board down the side. We tacked it to the stringers and marked it for accurate fit. You have to be very precise in cutting it, we used a finish blade on skill saw and held back in the corners and finished the corners with jigsaw, sanded and stained to match stairs. You will have to cut the drywall back to accomodate the board so as not to loose overhang, let the drywall butt to the board and finish with 1/4 "piece of trim rounded on one edge between the drywall and board. We were very precise with our edges and all I had to do is caulk the nail heads and very little gaps with caulk to match the stain, then stain over.Good Luck!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if the end of the riser is flush with plane of drywall you can buy a riser return that will cover everything and give you an ornate finish


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

Also, I ran across scrolled tread brackets that are L -shaped and measure 11 1/2 by 7 3/4. Check them out at - stair parts now.com They may work for you.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like the risers need to be longer to me.
Under the tread you could flat tape or use tear away (zip bead)


----------



## volhalla (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! I'm still not 100% sure about which approach I'll take but at least y'all have given me some ideas.


----------

